# RISD Public Safety Officer II



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer II
Institution:
*Rhode Island School of Design*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/18/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Job Summary (Overview)*

RISD is pleased to announce a vacancy for a Public Safety Officer II.

The Public Safety Officer II is responsible for maintaining and ensuring the safety and security of students, faculty, and staff along with College-owned or used properties through a community policing model.

This is an exciting opportunity to join and support RISD's diverse and tight knit community. The ideal candidate will enjoy connecting with people, understand the importance of building trust, and have a pro-active spirit with our student and community focused campus.

This position will be covered under a Collective Bargaining Agreement between Rhode Island School of Design and the Rhode Island School of Design Public Safety Officers' Association.

*Job Qualifications Required*
A high school diploma, GED or equivalent combination of education and experience is required.

Proven ability to interact with members of the community representing diverse backgrounds and interests.

The incumbent is required to become a State of RI licensed EMT and to complete the RI College & University Public Safety Training Academy within two years of the date of hire as a condition of continued employment.

Successful completion of training in OC Spray, PR-24, and handcuffing procedures is required within a timeframe established by the Public Safety Department but no later than two months from hire date.

Must obtain and maintain CPR and Emergency First Aid certifications.

A valid driver's license required.

*Job Qualifications Preferred*
One to two years of security or related experience is preferred and formal security training is desired.

*EEO Statement*
RISD recognizes diversity and inclusivity as fundamental to its learning community and integral to an art and design education. We welcome candidates whose experience has prepared them to contribute to our commitment to diversity and excellence. RISD is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Employment decisions are made without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetics, or any other protected characteristic as established by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Rhode Island School of Design

Online App. Form:
https://careers.risd.edu/postings/1944


----------

